# Tool Talk > Machines >  Surface grout removing machine - GIF

## Jon

Surface grout removing machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Chariot-style double ride-on floor sander - GIF
Vacuum tile laying machine - video
Wood floor water extractor - GIF

----------

baja (Jul 3, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 2, 2019),

Tonyg (Jul 3, 2019)

----------

